
Show HN: Crowd rank community photos, a different way to enjoy content - johntiror
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pixide.app
======
johntiror
Hi, Pixide is the app that we worked on in the last year. It's an app about
photo contests, we're currently in beta testing and we'd love to have your
feedbacks. We're a team of 7 people from Italy, we hope you'll like it :) If
you have an iPhone please send me your email at info@pixide.org or submit your
email on www.pixide.org so I can invite you on TestFlight. Any
comment/suggestion is really appreciated!

------
assafmo
Very nice UI and overall idea, but I can't see any competition.

~~~
johntiror
Thanks very much for your feedback! When you are voting the photos, at the top
there is the name of the competition (animal, nature, people...). You can also
see the ranks of the various competitions (it's the second tab from the right)

